# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  How do you say this really complicated thing...

## Trzeci_Wymiar

Привет всем, 
Как сказать "you say it in such a way as to make seem as though..." как и в выражении "You say it in such a way as to make it seem as though I'm some kind of moron." 
Думаю, что по-русски это не так сложно 	формировано, как по-английски...правда? 
(исправьте мои ошибки plz!) 
спасибо заранее

----------


## the.mike

"Вы говорите так, (как) будто я дебил." 
Может быть так... Или смысл предложения другой?

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Somehow I knew that! OMG. Makes sense. Russian is quite terse when English is sometimes a mash of words.

----------


## MasterAdmin

It could be same simple in English: "you talk as if I'm a moron". 
If you want to make it same complicated in Russian as it is in your original English sentence, then here it goes: 
Вы говорите таким образом, как будто пытаетесь сделать вид, что я какой-то "moron".

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

> Вы говорите таким образом, как будто пытаетесь сделать вид, что я какой-то "moron".

 I guess I'm just really long winded in English...

----------


## MasterAdmin

You can be long winded in Russian too  ::

----------


## evgenuine

"ты говоришь это с таким видом, будто я какой-то придурок/дебил/идиот"  ::

----------


## Medved

Ты говоришь это так, будто хочешь выставить меня дебилом.

----------


## Ramil

Но обычно по-русски в подобных ситуациях спрашивают: 
Я что, дебил по-вашему? 
или 
Не делайте из меня идиота/дебила/придурка.

----------


## Talker

> Привет всем, 
> Как сказать "you say it in such a way as to make seem as though..." "Ты говоришь это так, чтобы это выглядело как-будто....."
> как и в выражении "You say it in such a way as to make it seem as though I'm some kind of moron." "Ты говоришь это так, чтобы это выглядело как-будто я какой-то недоумок."   
> Думаю, что по-русски это не так сложно 	формировано, как по-английски...правда? 
> (исправьте мои ошибки plz!) 
> спасибо заранее

----------


## Ramil

Обычно говорят: "Не делай(те) из меня идиота."

----------


## wanja

За дурака меня держите?

----------


## it-ogo

> Ты говоришь это так, будто хочешь выставить меня дебилом.

   ::  "Выставить" - то, что надо по контексту. 
(Своими словами) ты пытаешься выставить меня придурком.

----------

